
Save a Freelancer: Built to help you land your next gig post-COVID19 - Toby007
http://www.SaveAFreelancer.com
======
Toby007
I’m starting a list to help all #freelancers who have been affected by
#COVID19 either from loss of revenue, projects or jobs.

From reduced hours, to cancelled projects, you probably have been affected by
the Coronas virus in some way!

You are the unsung heroes of many businesses & don't have protection in
today's climate.

Help save a freelancer find a new gig!

